
Ask HN: What offline tool do you use for design diagrams - winteriscoming
Often, I have found a need to draw something to explain what I have in my mind as a high level design for a particular software. I don&#x27;t really mean in the UML diagram kind of sense, but just boxes, connections between them etc..., some simple ones but at the same time crisp and clean looking ones, which I can present either as images or in slides.<p>The best thing so far for me has been drawing something on a paper and then taking a picture of it and sharing. It has worked most of the times, but at times trying to put together something that fits within a paper&#x27;s size and then making any notes in there clearly visible in the image has been difficult.<p>I have tried a few online tools too. Tools that require you to create the diagram online or tools that require you to have a specific browser plugin for them to work.<p>Does anyone here use any offline tool which is just a native application and is easy to use for such free from diagrams? I&#x27;m on Linux and have tried gimp but I haven&#x27;t felt productive with it for such uses.
======
jschwartzi
In the past I've set up Windows in a VM to run Visio. Their default UML glyphs
require a ton of fidgeting to put together, but there are some good third-
party glyphs that don't require you to program your diagrams.

For online tools I've used Lucidchart most extensively, and I much prefer it
to Visio.

------
CarolineW
I've used DOT and then used LibreOffice Impress to overlay text on the
resulting image. It's not fast, not fully automated, but after a little
practice I find it fast and effective to produce clean, one-off diagrams.

DOT could be used with more annotations than I use, getting the base diagram
and then annotating it "by hand" seems fastest.

~~~
brudgers
I've used Dot [1] too.

Ditaa [2] is also useful for anyone into Emacs Org-mode.

Racket's Pict language [3] provides functional pictures and it's also an
alternative.

[1]: [http://www.graphviz.org/](http://www.graphviz.org/)

[2]: [http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/](http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/)

[3]: [https://docs.racket-lang.org/pict/index.html](https://docs.racket-
lang.org/pict/index.html)

------
detaro
maybe yed is something for you:
[https://www.yworks.com/products/yed](https://www.yworks.com/products/yed)

Inkscape is THE open-source vector editor and probably better suited than
GIMP. Also useful to retouch/modify vectors graphics created with other tools,
e.g. yed or LibreOffice

~~~
winteriscoming
Thanks, that looks promising. Downloaded and tried it a couple of times, am
going to try it out a while longer and see how it goes.

